# Sydney, Georges or Botany Bay?? Friday 15th



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm not working this friday and am keen to get out on the water for a few hours. Weekends aren't possible for me atm with work.

Anyone interested? I am open for suggestions in terms of launch location but would prefer to get on the water early (around 7am).

Otherwise if someone has the day off but doesn't like the locations let me know and maybe will can arrange something.

Thanks

Chris


----------

